# Nikolai Tcherepnin



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

Today marks the 75th anniversary of the composer`s death. I`ve only recently started listening to his works, and wondered what his general reputation was among you all, and if there are any recommendations for further listening please? 

Thank you.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's a relatively unknown composer! Some of his music I really enjoy. The ballet* Le Pavillon d'Armide* is wonderful. Beautifully scored, melodically distinctive.* Le Destin* is also very good and don't forget * Narcisse et Echo*. *The Dream Princess*...so much good music. Anyone who likes the Russian Nationalists will find much to enjoy in his writing and maybe someday we'll get a modern series of recordings of the bulk of it. Now, his son Alexander's music is a whole different matter and I find little there to enjoy.


----------



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

Great. Thanks for your help. I`ll give those a listen.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've been a fan of the _Alexander_ Tcherepnin Symphony No. 2, Opus 77 ever since hearing it (many years ago) on the Louisville Orchestra First Edition Records LP, when I received it through the subscription program, one of my great memories from the early days of record collecting.

The Fourth Symphony is also a good one, available on a Marco Polo CD disc. Both these works are in my collection, along with a few other Tcherepnin works. Well worth checking into, especially for fans of Russian-styled modern Romantic-edged music.















The BIS label has released recordings of other Tcherepnin symphonies. Look into these as well.

By the way, Alexander is the son of Nikolai.


----------



## Acadarchist (May 22, 2020)

Great. Thanks for your recommendations.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Acadarchist said:


> Great. Thanks for your recommendations.


Here's another one by Nikolai Tcherepnin: The Enchanted Kingdom, op 39 - symphonic poem. The ending is extraordinary. Also _Cadence fantastique_, Op. 42 for violin and orchestra (1915).


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I also tend to prefer Alexander T, such as in the piano concertos. 
But some unheard music was presented here.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

I like both Tcherepnins, father and son, but I think Daddy Tcherepnin is the one most likely to appeal to the most listeners. Narcissus and Echo is his magnum opus, for me.


----------

